# Event Coverage: Waterfest 15



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Being the biggest in any particular genre has both good and bad sides. You’re the giant and the leader, but you’re also the litmus. Few would argue against the claim that Waterfest is the biggest Volkswagen and Audi enthusiast show in the States, and many likely wondered how the economy would affect the VW/Audi hobby as Waterfest 15 loomed large on the calendar.
The event itself remains a juggernaut. Organizers claimed 21,000 visitors last year and the crowds appeared consistent with that figure. It has always been a consistent and strong show – a mid-July must-see from its very earliest days in the rented parking lot of a community college in Suffern, NY...
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## 1.8Transporter (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 ([email protected])*









Wowza!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 ([email protected])*

Like every year, I had a lot of fun.
I still prefer Show n Go for more oldskool goodness


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (euromaxituning)*









was it a clothing optional event?


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (Slalom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slalom* »_








was it a clothing optional event?

















VW was always tied to hippies no??


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (euromaxituning)*

pshhh...the Scirroco R looked so much better on the tex's home page


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

Personally I'm glad it's gone. I can't stand how it looks. Saw them in person in Greece and they were just as bad to my eyes.
I hope Chicago Treffen gets covered -- we DO exist here in the Midwest!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 ([email protected])*

Any reason why the new beetles weren't combined with the MK IV's?? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_Any reason why the new beetles weren't combined with the MK IV's?? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

MK4 chassis...yes, but they are still being sold now so I think it makes sense to have the New Beetle in it's own class.


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_Personally I'm glad it's gone. I can't stand how it looks. Saw them in person in Greece and they were just as bad to my eyes.
I hope Chicago Treffen gets covered -- we DO exist here in the Midwest!

I saw it in person at Waterfest and I jizzed in my pants


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

























Marc Swanson's Twin Turbo V8 Coupe
















Janis' GT35R 7A/AAN powered beast (591whp @ Waterfest. ran [email protected] as well)



_Modified by Chapel at 9:56 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (1.8Transporter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Transporter* »_








Wowza!









omg i love mk6, but still love my mk5.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (areku_x)*

Why is there a mk2 in the mk1 pictures


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (MattP)*

Thanks a ton for splitting the pics by car class/type http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (Zoso)*

Hmmm anyone know why there was a Golf Plus there from VWoA? Are they looking to possibly bring those in?


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_Hmmm anyone know why there was a Golf Plus there from VWoA? Are they looking to possibly bring those in?

















I didn't even know WHAT it was when I saw it, it was all debadged


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

maybe they'll bring over the Golf Plus as the standard Golf in the US and the GTI will be a separate model
or not


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (areku_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *areku_x* »_
omg i love mk6, but still love my mk5.

I personally like the mk6 better than the mk5... the mk6 has more sharper "square" lines that reminds me of of the mk1 and mk2 GTI's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

great article.. it was a different Waterfest than ever before but i do agree with Sam.


----------



## bigLdubz (Jun 11, 2009)

wow she is really happy to leave. lol


----------



## VAG Admirer (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (areku_x)*









What wheels are these?


_Modified by scottg at 11:54 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## QueenCobra (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Event Coverage: Waterfest 15 (sledge0001)*

Really liked waterfest, my first rally. Took my little bro and his passat, we will def be doing this every year! He 'gets' the culture now. Now back home in Chicago it's Treffen time and now me and the girls are going to rip it up! Hope it's not as hot as waterfest!


----------

